# OT.....puppies!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As some of you know, we have Ravi, a breeder dog for Canine Companions for Independence. They are a wonderful organization that breeds and trains working dogs for people with various disabilities. Ravi had puppies last night and this morning (sleep? what's that?  ) and I wanted to share the pictures. There are ten of them, golden retriever and yellow lab mixes. We keep them for seven weeks and then turn them into CCI, where they receive training and go to foster homes until they're ready to be service dogs. They will grow up to be dogs that help people to live their lives to the fullest.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Puppies9506

Enjoy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh my gosh! What precious, precious puppies! Thanks so much for sharing this momentous occasion with us! Major Eau de Puppy Breath  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maryjane,

What a wonderful service you and Ravi are doing. I can imagine how tired you all were. ...10 puppies...wow!  

Quite appropriate for her to go into labor on Labor day.  

I appreciate it greatly that you shared this with us.

Please keep us updated on how mom and puppies are doing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Awwww, so cute. What a wonderful thing you and Ravi are doing, Maryjane.

Poor little mommy. From the looks of your chart it took many hours for these babies to be born. I hope she recovers quickly.

What is the red spot on top of one of the puppies head?

And, more and more pictures, please. I just love puppies.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Awwww, so cute. What a wonderful thing you and Ravi are doing, Maryjane.
> 
> Poor little mommy. From the looks of your chart it took many hours for these babies to be born. I hope she recovers quickly.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone. I never even thought about it being Labor day, lol...too tired! The red spot was paint; the puppies are kept track of from birth order by color coding. The paint is non-toxic and used to know which is which, until they're old enough for little collars. That way they can see who was slow to nurse, fast to walk, eager to explore a new toy or afraid of it, etc. They keep records in order to get an idea of which puppies may be better breeders, or better service dogs. For example, a puppy that is afraid of new toys or surfaces may not be a good service dog to take into stores and new situations. 

Ravi is my mom's dog, and she has a release dog, Leonard. Leonard's mom died from heart complications after his birth, so we got Leonard at a day old, since at the time we had a nursing mom with a litter. Leonard made it fine and is a big, healthy guy, but pretty neurotic from the trauma at birth so they released him from the program. Now he's a mama's boy. My dog Meg, who passed away last year, was a breeder for CCI too, so we've been doing it for fifteen years. It's really a cool thing and fun, too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful puppies and great program! Thanks so much for sharing. Ah, yes, puppy breath!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

No wonder Ravi is tired! 10 puppies...WOW!

Great organization too! Hugs for all and will look forward to updates...

Looks like you are gonna be busy too, Maryjane!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I could just kiss everyone of those pups!

Bless that lil Mama dog.

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Wow 10 puppies*

that is a lot for a mom to handle..I hope she has enough milk for all of them... Good luck.. Andi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She seems to be nursing just fine, which is nice, since the last litter she had she HATED the puppies! This is her third litter, and her second litter with us since we got her last year. Her last litter, we had to literally make her lay down to nurse. She wanted nothing to do with the puppies, poor girl. This time around she's a pro and nursing most of the day, then taking breaks to come out and hang with the family. My mom's other dog, Leonard, runs in every time one of the puppies cries, to see what's going on. It's so cute. There are some new pictures in the puppy album if anyone wants to see (see link in first post), but they pretty much still look the same as they did a few days ago.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*Puppies and Uncle Scooter*

Okay, here are some new pics of the growing puppies! Scooter the teenaged cat is in most of the pictures. About a week ago he decided he's a puppy and started sleeping in with them during the day and evenings. He is very gentle, washes them and purrs and lets them climb all over him. Now they are starting to rough-house (three weeks today) and he plays with them, no claws or teeth. It's so sweet. None of the other cats really want anything to do with them. There are a few pictures of Scooter's brother, Rupert, checking them out. Enjoy!  
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Puppiesnew


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi*

Is their mother a Golden Retr? Just curious if that is her in the picture.

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I'll feel "fuzzy" all day after seeing those pictures. They are great especially those with Scooter in them. To me the best shot is near the end when one of the puppies is laying a really big smooch on Scooter.

Thanks for sharing. They're wonderful.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MJ - Those pics of Scooter and the pups are absolutely GREAT! 

WHO says dog and cats are "natural" enemies...not me!!

LOVE THOSE PICS...

Please keep us updated! And, thanks for posting!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Andi, that was Uncle Leonard in the picture, he's a golden retriever. Ravi is the mom, she's a golden lab. Leonard was raised from two days old by Ravi's grandmother (Myrtle), so Leonard and Ravi are "cousin dogs".  Leonard just likes to check on the puppies every once in awhile and make sure they're not taking over his household.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all precious. What a special kitty that Scooter is!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The puppies are growing like weeds, and Scooter looks quite happy with them. He must have quite a personality and his markings are equally unusual and interesting. Quite a contrast, what a beautiful cat...kitty.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful pile of puppies!!! What a great cat Scooter is, teaching those puppies how to play nice with kitties!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful, Maryjane! Thank you for the photos and mostly for the good you are doing for these animals!

Terry


----------

